# Steam Early Access: Kein Geld zurück, wenn Day Z, Rust oder Starbound niemals fertig werden



## MichaelBonke (15. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Early Access: Kein Geld zurück, wenn Day Z, Rust oder Starbound niemals fertig werden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Early Access: Kein Geld zurück, wenn Day Z, Rust oder Starbound niemals fertig werden


----------



## Scorphet (15. Januar 2014)

Ist logisch und auch verständlich, schließlich finanziert Early Access oft die Entwicklungsphase und kann nicht zurückgezahlt werden. Und niemand sollte sich beschweren, man wird ja vor dem Kauf deutlichst darauf hingewiesen


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (15. Januar 2014)

Habe ich kein Problem damit. Man sollte wissen worauf man sich einlässt, wäre mir egal habe mit Rust und Starbound unglaublichen Spass (zusammen schon 320 Spielstunden ) und finde so etwas nur gerecht


----------



## wurzn (15. Januar 2014)

wen wunderts? valve hat von allen eh den schlechtersten support. um da mal überhaupt ne echte antwort zu bekommen, muss man massig mails schreiben und ewig warten. und Rückerstattung bei steam gibts eh in keinem fall, höchstens ne Gutschrift . die machen keinen hel daraus den kunden wie scheisse zu behandeln. macht ja nix. als fast monopolist kann man sich des leisten. und naja, die spiele gehören einem ja nichtmal. also was solls....


----------



## Emke (15. Januar 2014)

Bei manchen Games kann man sich dabei schon schleimen, Dead Linger zum Beispiel. Hätte ich es mir gekauft dann hätte ich mich dafür gehasst


----------



## Cybertrigger (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist shcon korrekt meiner Meinung nach, ansonsten könnten sie ja genauso gut her gehen und mehr geld verlangen wenn das Spiel dann fertig entwickelt wrde.
Ich hab in diversen early access spielen mehr Zeit verbracht als in vielen vollpreis titeln.
Man unterstützt ja die Entwicklung des spieles , das Geld *sollte* ja in die Verbesserung einfliessen sodass am ende ein vollwertigs Spiel dabei heraus kommt.
Man kann early acess in gewisser hinsicht als eine Risiko Kapitalanlage betrachten, wenn es klappt gut hat man ein vollwertiges Spiel zum niedrigen Preis.
Wenn es nicht klappt dann hat man halt Pech gehabt, ich finde early acess gut da man so auch Konzepte unterstützt an die sich grosse Entwickler nicht heran trauen.
Auch meiner Meinung nach  was nicht zu unterschätzen st ist der Effekt wenn eine neue Version erscheint, mehr Dinge eingebaut werden. 
Wenn eine neue Version erscheint freue ich mich öfter auf diese , ich würde sogar fast behaupten es macht mehr spass diese neue dinge zu entdecken als wenn sie direkt vorhandne gewesen wären.


----------



## diethelm (15. Januar 2014)

All die Leute die es nicht erwarten können ein Spiel zu spielen und so vor der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung ein halb fertiges Produkt kaufen... sind im fall des Nichterscheinens selber Schuld. 

Doch mal eine Andere Frage: Wie viel mal kam es denn bis jetzt zu solch einem Fall?

Die Entwickler bekommen dank den unzähligen Steam-Nutzern das Geld eh massig in den **sch gestopft. Es ist also eher unwahrscheinlich das eine Entwicklung mangels Geldmangel eingestampft wird. Ausser es ist wirklich ein Kackspiel... dann aber glaub ich taucht es erst gar nicht in der Early Access auf


----------



## DonHabanero (15. Januar 2014)

Gerenell bekommt der Käufer ja bei Early Access etwas:

Ein Spiel im frühen Entwicklungstadium, das er auch direkt benutzen kann.
Als Bonus bekommt er quasi alle Updates dazu bis es fertig entwickelt wurde.

Sollte der Zulieferer pleite gehen weil die Nachfrage doch überschätzt wurde, kann Valve nichts dafür. Aber solange der bezahlte Titel im letzten verfügbaren Stadium weiter spielbar ist, ist niemand leer ausgegangen.

natürlich sollte man als Gamer nicht jeden Early Access- Titel kaufen, nur weil der Trailer aussieht als könnte es irgendwann mal was werden.


----------



## Lorin1 (15. Januar 2014)

Etwas anderes hätte mich auch überrascht. Man weiss ja was man da kauft, insofern würde ich da Steam keinen Vorwurf machen.

Ich persönlich würde mir aber auch keinen EA-Titel (haha.... Wortspiel XD ) kaufen. Gibt genug "fertige" Spiele die meiner Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen. Hänge eh schon mind 1 Jahr hinter den aktuellen Veröffentlichungen her.


----------



## meekee7 (15. Januar 2014)

Nun, die meisten Early-Access-Spiele sind in einem hinreichend spielbaren Zustand, wenn sie doch nicht fertiggestellt werden bleibt wenigstens noch etwas halbwegs Brauchbares übrig.

Kann es sein, dass bislang noch kein Early-Access-Spiel bei Steam richtig fertigstellt wurde oder habe ich da etwas verpasst?


----------



## Flo66R6 (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, hast du. ARMA III ist eines das mir spontan einfällt.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Januar 2014)

Man bezahlt und bekommt das Produkt. Ob es nun fertig ist oder nicht, ist dabei völlig egal. Und es wird ja auch drauf hingewiesen, dass es kein fertiges Produkt ist. Also: Who cares?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man bezahlt und bekommt das Produkt. Ob es  nun fertig ist oder nicht, ist dabei völlig egal. Und es wird ja auch  drauf hingewiesen, dass es kein fertiges Produkt ist. Also: Who  cares?


 
Also ich kehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich  würde das auch wirklich nur bei Spielen machen, die ich unbedingt haben  möchte und bei denen ich auch relativ sicher bin, dass sie erscheinen  werden. Folgende Early Access Spiele hatte ich bisher: Don't Starve,  ArmA 3 und Blackguards. Wobei ich letzteres erst vor Kurzem geholt hab  und es schon fast nicht mehr dazu zählt 




Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ja, hast du. ARMA III ist eines das mir spontan einfällt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo


 Jep und Don't Starve.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (15. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jep und Don't Starve.


 
Don't Starve ist nicht fertig? Seit wann das?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Don't Starve ist nicht fertig? Seit wann das?


 
Doch, natürlich. Es fragte jemand, ob schon einmal ein Early Access Spiel richtig fertiggestellt wurde. Daraufhin schrieb Flo66R6, dass ihm spontan ArmA 3 einfällt und ich antwortete dann darauf mit Don't Starve.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2014)

Er meinte das Gegenteil. Don´t Starve ist fertig wie AA 3.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also: Who cares?


 
wenn ein release-termin für die fertige version angegeben ist, dann dürfte das sehr wahrscheinlich schon einige leute caren, weil der entwickler damit nämlich ein versprechen gebrochen hätte.


----------



## Lickedy (15. Januar 2014)

Wayne? es gibt im Netz so viele Keys umsonst für Steam, warum sollte es mich dann stören, wenn eins was ich wirklich mal bezahlt habe nicht erscheint. ^^


----------



## Para911 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, find ich auch gut so, weil die Entwicklung dadurch immerhin mitfinanziert wird...

Womit ich aber ein Problem habe sind diese ganzen, entschuldigt die Wortwahl, Idioten, die nich kapieren, dass das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist(und demnach auch Bugs enthalten kann die etwas gravierender sind) und sich dann beschweren, dass da ja Bugs sind. Und die Entwickler beleidigen. Und jeden, der sie darauf aufmerksam macht, dass das Spiel noch im Alpha/Beta Stadium ist.
Am besten sind immernoch diejenigen, die dann ihr Geld zurückverlangen, weil sie gedacht haben, dass es sich um soetwas wie eine Spieltestphase handelt, in der man das Spiel jederzeit zurückgeben kann...


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> wen wunderts? valve hat von allen eh den schlechtersten support. um da mal überhaupt ne echte antwort zu bekommen, muss man massig mails schreiben und ewig warten.


Wenn du Mails schreibst, machst du was verkehrt. Der Support bei Steam läuft nämlich über ein threadähnliches System auf der offiziellen Internetseite. Einmal dort abgesetzt, wird eine Anfrage auch bearbeitet. Das zusätzliche Zuspammen des Supports mit Mails wird die Bearbeitung deines Anliegens auch nicht beschleunigen, schliesslich müssen alle reinkommenden Anfragen als Ticket erfasst werden und daher wäre es sogar sinniger, die nicht öfters zu kontaktieren, damit die nicht noch deine Duplikatsanfragen bearbeiten müssen und sich so die Bearbeitungszeit für die nächsten erhöht.

Die Wartezeit ist allerdings auch dort optimierbar.



> die machen keinen hel daraus den kunden wie scheisse zu behandeln...


 Wenn sie keinen Hehl daraus machen würden, würden sie irgendwo sagen, daß ihr Support schlecht sei. Tun sie das? Ist ihr Support _tatsächlich _schlechter als der von diversen anderen Spiele und Distributionsfirmen?


@topic:
Geld bezahlen für Betas? naja, wer's mag ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn ein release-termin für die fertige version angegeben ist, dann dürfte das sehr wahrscheinlich schon einige leute caren, weil der entwickler damit nämlich ein versprechen gebrochen hätte.


 Ist ja korrekt. ^^ Aber wie gesagt, hat man das Produkt ja bereits vorher in den Händen. Anders als bei Kickstarter hat man für etwas bezahlt, dass man tatsächlich "in den Händen hält". Im metaphorischen Sinn. Und da bei unfertigen Early Access der Zustand des Spiels nunmal kein Geheimnis ist und explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, kann man sich auch nicht auf "Betrug" oder andere unlautere Tätigkeiten seitens des Entwicklers berufen, um sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.

Sicher, wenn der Entwickler plötzlich sagt: "Nö, das Spiel ist fertig, wie es ist. Wir haben kein Bock mehr.", dann ist das wohl ein anderes Kaliber, als "Leider gehen uns die Mittel aus. Daher wird die Entwicklung abgebrochen und auf Eis gelegt."

Ich bin mir nicht sicher (daher Berichtigung seitens eines Kenners, falls ich irre), aber solange kein expliziter Releasetermin genannt wurde, ist der Release des fertigen Spiels trotz Early Access nicht bindend.


----------



## Cybertrigger (15. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> @topic:
> Geld bezahlen für Betas? naja, wer's mag ...


 
Wenn man sich mal anschaut  was alles auf den Markt geworfen wird as vollpreis Spiel und dann dort noch erst gepatched werdne muss damit es überhaupt mal läuft.
Bei Early Acess weiss ich was ich erstmal erhalte, bei "fertigen spielen" die dann noch erst vernünftig spielbar gepatched werden müssen ist es etwas anderes.

Ich wünsche mir teilweise Zeiten ohne Internet hat eh jeder Spieleproduktionen. Da hatte man totallen Müll fabriziert und musste damit leben, heut zu tage werden dinge heraus gegeben und dann darf man dann einen Day one Patch ziehen damit das Spiel dann vernünftig läuft.
Das betrifft ja nicht nur Spiele auch die neuen Konsolen sind von dieser neuen unart betroffen. Werben mit funktionen die so garnicht direkt vorhanden sind und erstmal später mit einem update nachgereicht werden.

In gewisser hinsicht wird man auf diversen wege zum unfreiwilligen Beta Tester ohen das man es  vorher gewusst hatte.
Das spricht für Early Acess denn dort weiss man was man erhält für sein Geld meistens.


----------



## Deathgnom (15. Januar 2014)

Warum finde ich eigentlich BF4 nicht bei Early Access.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2014)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Warum finde ich eigentlich BF4 nicht bei Early Access.


 
Noch zu unfertig


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2014)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> ... heut zu tage werden dinge heraus gegeben und dann darf man dann einen Day one Patch ziehen damit das Spiel dann vernünftig läuft...
> In gewisser hinsicht wird man auf diversen wege zum unfreiwilligen Beta Tester ohen das man es  vorher gewusst hatte.
> Das spricht für Early Acess denn dort weiss man was man erhält für sein Geld meistens.


 Man könnte natürlich auch mit dem Kauf warten, bis das Spiel in einen spielbaren Zustand gepatcht wurde. Nur mal so als Idee. Meistens ist es bis dahin auch noch billiger als um Release.


----------



## Cybertrigger (15. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch mit dem Kauf warten



Ich persönlich kaufe auch keine Spiele direkt aber es gibt mehr als genug Leute die direkt diese kaufen und damit unfreiwillig zum Betatester werden.


----------



## PcJuenger (15. Januar 2014)

Naja, bei den hier genannten Spielen wird man nicht unfreiwillig zum Betatester, sondern freiwillig zum Alphatester 
Wird ja explizit darauf hingewiesen


----------



## knarfe1000 (16. Januar 2014)

Da nichts verschleiert wird geht das Konzept vollkommen in Ordnung.

Genauso wie man als Backer wissen sollte, dass man auf Kickstarter ebenfalls die Entwicklung finanziert, die natürlich scheitern kann. Ergo kein Anspruch auf ein fertiges Produkt.


----------



## USA911 (17. Januar 2014)

Das ist ganz einfach zu beantworten:

A) Ist es nur ein early-Access wo das Spiel laut hersteller schon fertig ist -> Geld muß zurück bezahlt werden, weil die versprochene Leistung vom Hersteller nicht erbracht wurde und somit der Kaufvertrag nichtig ist. (Muß aber wohl eingeklagt werden)

B) Ist explizit darauf hingewiesen worden, das es sich um ein unfertiges Produkt handelt, dann muß der Hersteller wohl nicht zurück zahlen müssen (da ja die versprochene Leistung auch geliefert wurde)

Aber deke mal, da wird es dann in einem Fall wie dayz wohl das Gericht klären, denn da geht es schon um nicht nur 5 Hansel sondern paar Tausend


----------



## USA911 (17. Januar 2014)

Aber mal was anderes:

Warum wird hier von Early-Access gesprochen?

Day-Z ist doch kein Early Access sondern eine Alpha EntwicklungsVersion! 

Für mein Verständnis von Early-Access ist der paar Wöchige frühere Zugang zu einem fertigen Produkt! Warum gibt es keine festen Definitionen mehr von Begrifflichkeiten?
Ist doch der größte Blödsinn heutzutage das alles nur noch wischi-waschi ist und alle begrifflichkeiten für andere Umstände auch benutzt werden.

Oder liegt das daran, das nur fahrlässig Wörter in einer anderen Sprache für alles herhalten muß?


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Warum wird hier von Early-Access gesprochen?
> 
> Day-Z ist doch kein Early Access sondern eine Alpha EntwicklungsVersion!
> 
> Für mein Verständnis von Early-Access ist der paar Wöchige frühere Zugang zu einem fertigen Produkt! Warum gibt es keine festen Definitionen mehr von Begrifflichkeiten?


Es gibt eine ganz einfache Definition:
 Early Access ist alles das, wo Early Access dransteht.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2014)

Im Grunde ist Early Access eine gute Sache, denn so können Backer bzw. Unterstützer im Allgemeinen das Produkt Monate, oder Jahre vorher testen, anspielen und ggf. Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringen.

Allerdings nimmt dieses System manchmal auch groteske Züge an. Ich bin letztens bei Steam über ein Wintersportspiel gestolpert, wo man sich für 20 (?) EUR Early Access hätte erkaufen können ... das fertige Spiel selbst soll dann aber free2play sein?!

W T F?!

Also spätestens hier hört der Spass auf und so ein Rotz gehört verboten!


----------



## Bonkic (17. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganz einfache Definition:
> Early Access ist alles das, wo Early Access dransteht.


 
eigentlich ist doch völlig selbsterklärend, was early access ist:
man erhält früheren zugang zu einem spiel noch vor release. 
ob alpha-, beta- oder sonstwas-stadium ist dabei doch vollkommen unerheblich. 
dachte ich zumindest.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich ist doch völlig selbsterklärend, was early access ist:
> man erhält früheren zugang zu einem spiel noch vor release.
> ob alpha-, beta- oder sonstwas-stadium ist dabei doch vollkommen unerheblich.
> dachte ich zumindest.


 Dito ... genau das ist meine Definition bzw. Betrachtungsweise zum Thema 'early access'.


----------



## Eberhard (18. Januar 2014)

*Nun ja ...*

Man muss sich in so einem Fall, wo der Early Access zu einem späteren free2play-Spiel 20 EUR kostet, eben darüber klar werden, WOFÜR man die 20 EUR bezahlt. Dann eben nicht für das Spiel, sondern für die Mitwirkung daran und das Recht, es vor allen anderen (bzw. teils zum selben Zeitpunkt wie Spielzeitschrifts-Redakteure) zu sehen. Das ist manchen schon mal einen kleinen Betrag wert.

Ganz verzweifelte Fans ziemlich vernachlässigter Nischenspiele wären ja sogar bereit, mehrere tausend Euro zu bezahlen, damit überhaupt eine Entwicklung ihres Nischenproduktes in Betracht gezogen wird. Man kann das sehr gut auf Kickstarter beobachten. Dort gibt es stets auch ein paar Leute, die die 5000-, 10.000- oder gar 20.000-Tiers belegen.


Was jetzt den Early Access bei Steam angeht, so ist es doch eigentlich völlig klar, dass man zusammen mit dem Early Access zu einem Spiel auch das Early-Risiko mit kauft, dass das Ganze eingestampft wird. Udn wie bei jedem vorfinanzierten Projekt ist das investierte Kapital weg. Das war doch schon immer so. Wem das zu heikel ist, der sollte keine Early-Access-Spiele finanzieren.
Das Einzige, was man tun könnte, wäre auf der jeweiligen Seite noch mal explizit darauf hinzuweisen, dass es sich dabei um eine Risiko-Finanzierung handelt, die lediglich als Bonbon zur Versüßung eben jenes Risikos den frühen Zugang zu dem bietet, was bis dahin programmiert ist.

Abschliessend zum Early Access an sich:
Völlig unabhängig davon, dass ich es gut und richtig finde, Entwicklern, denen man ein gutes Spiel zutraut, unter die Arme zu greifen und ihnen vertrauensvoll Geld zu geben, welches man übrig hat, finde ich den Early Access in den meisten Fällen blödsinnig.
Im schlimmsten Fall führt es dazu, dass man das Spiel schon lange satt hat, bevor es endlich in der Version 1.0 offiziell erscheint. Wenn man früh gesättigt war, entgehen einem dann auch noch jede Menge Inhalte, die erst zum oder kurz vor'm Release eingefügt wurden. Bei einem Story-getriebenen Spiel kennt man zudem die gesamte Geschichte schon. Es grenzt also ein bisschen an Selbstbetrug, was man sich da bisweilen im Early Access antut, ganz sicher aber an Masochismus. 

Richtig unlogisch wird es, wenn man sich an anderer Stelle aufregt, dass man doch als Käufer eines Spiels aus dem Regal nicht mehr als Betatester sehen möchte, während man zu oft gleichem oder ähnlichem Preis per Early Access sogar als Alphatester andient, nur weil man ungeduldig ist. Da leidet die eigene Glaubwürdigkeit stark, würde ich sagen. 
Und ist der Early Access erst auf breiter Front akzeptiert, werden sich die Hersteller noch weniger Mühe geben, mit Verklaufsversion 1.0 ein 95% bugfreies Spiel herauszubringen. Da birgt das Vorgehen also auch noch Missbrauchspotential.

Ich hoffe, es ist nur ein kurzlebiger Trend.


----------



## The-Witcher (22. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe mir nur DayZ als Early Access geholt weil mir die Mod einfach voll gefallen hat und ich es so oder so gekauft hätte. Das wahrs aber auch schon. Natürlich hab ich auch durchgestöbert was es sonst noch so gibt aber da wahr nichts dabei was ich unbedingt haben muss unfertig. 

Bei DayZ bin ich mir sicher das da noch was geiles raus kommt aber sonst halte ich Abstand von EarlyA. Spielen. Jeden Mist brauch ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## feifelm1983 (21. März 2014)

Ich frage mich warum man da nicht anders wertig entschädigt wird oder keine Ahnung was auch immer?


----------



## PcJuenger (21. März 2014)

Ganz einfach: Man kauft das Produkt so, wie es ist. Es wird zwar versprochen, dass es fertiggestellt wird, aber wer bestimmt denn, wie die fertige Version auszusehen hat?
Richtig, der Entwickler. Er kann, wenn er denn will, jederzeit sagen: "So das Spiel ist fertig" . 
Da kann man noch so sehr unzufrieden sein, wie man möchte.


----------



## MichaelG (21. März 2014)

Naja wenn ein Entwickler das 2-3 mal so macht spricht sich das herum und er bekommt bei späteren Kickstarteraktionen keine Unterstützung mehr. Gut für die aktuellen Beteiligten ist das dann nur ein geringer Trost.


----------

